# [Solved] Can't connect wifi with networkmanager

## Waterdevil

Hello world,

every time I want to connect to a wifi access point with Network Manager I get this message:

```
Sep 29 10:51:02 allengen kernel: [37973.038163] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

Sep 29 10:51:02 allengen kernel: [37973.039980] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

Sep 29 10:51:02 allengen kernel: [37973.158234] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

Sep 29 10:51:02 allengen kernel: [37973.159412] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

Sep 29 10:51:02 allengen kernel: [37973.239166] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp3s0: link is not ready

Sep 29 10:55:31 allengen kernel: [38241.846999] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

Sep 29 10:55:31 allengen kernel: [38241.848196] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

Sep 29 10:55:31 allengen kernel: [38241.966229] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

Sep 29 10:55:31 allengen kernel: [38241.967669] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

Sep 29 10:55:31 allengen kernel: [38242.049868] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp3s0: link is not ready

Sep 29 10:55:35 allengen kernel: [38246.337383] wlp3s0: authenticate with 8e:04:ff:7d:46:bd

Sep 29 10:55:36 allengen kernel: [38246.347578] wlp3s0: send auth to 8e:04:ff:7d:46:bd (try 1/3)

Sep 29 10:55:36 allengen kernel: [38246.469561] wlp3s0: send auth to 8e:04:ff:7d:46:bd (try 2/3)

Sep 29 10:55:36 allengen kernel: [38246.471796] wlp3s0: authenticated

Sep 29 10:55:36 allengen kernel: [38246.472579] wlp3s0: associate with 8e:04:ff:7d:46:bd (try 1/3)

Sep 29 10:55:36 allengen kernel: [38246.476473] wlp3s0: RX AssocResp from 8e:04:ff:7d:46:bd (capab=0x1411 status=0 aid=1)

Sep 29 10:55:36 allengen kernel: [38246.491258] wlp3s0: associated

Sep 29 10:55:36 allengen kernel: [38246.491357] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp3s0: link becomes ready

Sep 29 10:55:36 allengen kernel: [38247.041941] wlp3s0: deauthenticated from 8e:04:ff:7d:46:bd (Reason: 23=IEEE8021X_FAILED)
```

I have a system on a Laptop Lenovo Legion Y520 with nVidia GeForce GTX 1050m.

```
uname -a

Linux allengen 4.12.12-gentoo #6 SMP Thu Sep 28 12:53:47 CEST 2017 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700HQ CPU @ 2.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

```
lspci -nnkv

03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation Wireless 8265 / 8275 [8086:24fd] (rev 78)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Wireless 8265 / 8275 [8086:1010]

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 138

   Memory at a4200000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

   Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [40] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 00-28-f8-ff-ff-3f-03-86

   Capabilities: [14c] Latency Tolerance Reporting

   Capabilities: [154] L1 PM Substates

   Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

   Kernel modules: iwlwifi
```

```
cat /etc/conf.d/net

## Prefer wpa_supplicant over wireless-tools

#modules="wpa_supplicant"

dns_domain_lo="lci.at"

dns_domain_enp4s0="lci.at"

config_enp4s0="192.168.0.31 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255"

routes_enp4s0="default via 192.168.0.1"

#config_enp4s0="dhcp"

dns_servers_enp4s0="195.34.133.21 212.186.211.21"

#dns_domain_wlp3s0="lci.at"

#modules_wlp3s0="wpa_supplicant"

#config_wlp3s0="192.168.0.32 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255"

#config_wlp3s0="dhcp"

#dns_servers_wlp3s0="192.168.0.1 195.34.133.21 212.186.211.21"

dns_domain_enp0s20f0u1u3="lci.at"

config_enp0s20f0u1u3="192.168.0.33 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255"

routes_enp0s20f0u1u3="default via 192.168.0.1"

dns_servers_enp0s20f0u1u3="192.168.0.1 195.34.133.21 212.186.211.21"

#config_enp0s20f0u1u3="dhcp"
```

```
rc-update 

       NetworkManager |      default                               

                acpid |      default                               

            alsasound |      default                               

               binfmt | boot                                       

            bluetooth |      default                               

             bootmisc | boot                                       

           consolekit |      default                               

               cronie |      default                               

                cupsd |      default                               

                 dbus |      default                               

                devfs |                                 sysinit    

              distccd |      default                               

                dmesg |                                 sysinit    

              dnsmasq |      default                               

              elogind |      default                               

                 fsck | boot                                       

              hddtemp |      default                               

             hostname | boot                                       

              hwclock | boot                                       

              keymaps | boot                                       

            killprocs |                        shutdown            

    kmod-static-nodes |                                 sysinit    

          laptop_mode |      default                               

             libvirtd |      default                               

           lm_sensors |      default                               

                local |      default nonetwork                     

           localmount | boot                                       

             loopback | boot                                       

              modules | boot                                       

             mount-ro |                        shutdown            

                 mtab | boot                                       

               net.lo |      default                               

             netmount |      default                               

     opentmpfiles-dev |                                 sysinit    

   opentmpfiles-setup | boot                                       

               procfs | boot                                       

          qemu-binfmt |      default                               

                 root | boot                                       

                samba |      default                               

            savecache |                        shutdown            

                 sshd |      default                               

                 swap | boot                                       

               sysctl | boot                                       

                sysfs |                                 sysinit    

             sysklogd |      default                               

        teamviewerd12 |      default                               

         termencoding | boot                                       

                 udev |                                 sysinit    

         udev-trigger |                                 sysinit    

              urandom | boot                                       

             virtlogd |      default                               

                  xdm |      default                               

         xen-watchdog |                                         xen

           xencommons |                                         xen

          xenconsoled |                                         xen

           xendomains |                                         xen

            xenstored |                                         xen

           zfs-import | boot                                       

            zfs-mount | boot                                       

            zfs-share |      default                               

              zfs-zed |      default                               
```

```
grep CONFIG_IWL /boot/config-4.12.12-gentoo

# CONFIG_IWL4965 is not set

# CONFIG_IWL3945 is not set

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_LEDS=y

CONFIG_IWLDVM=m

CONFIG_IWLMVM=m

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_OPMODE_MODULAR=y

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_BCAST_FILTERING is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_PCIE_RTPM is not set

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TRACING=y
```

Maybe a problem with wpa_supplicant or dhcp, but I can't identify it.

Hope you have an idea.

Many thanks

----------

## LIsLinuxIsSogood

You probably just need the correct kernel configuration.  Since you are using iwlwifi, I think that means you are in the clear once that is the case.  Personally, because of my "less than adequate" NIC use proprietary drivers from Broadcom (wouldn't recommend doing btw), but still, this will give you an idea.  I  think for the open source drivers (iwlwifi, theres another couple ones missing here).  Try checking the kernel for mac80211 and cfg80211 first and get back with those settings first.  

```

Machine_West /home # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

rt2800usb              32768  0

rt2x00usb              24576  1 rt2800usb

rt2800lib             188416  1 rt2800usb

crc_ccitt              16384  1 rt2800lib

rt2x00lib              81920  3 rt2800lib,rt2800usb,rt2x00usb

mac80211             1003520  3 rt2800lib,rt2x00lib,rt2x00usb

snd_hda_codec_realtek   110592  1

snd_hda_codec_generic   110592  1 snd_hda_codec_realtek

snd_hda_intel          45056  6

snd_hda_codec         159744  3 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_codec_realtek

snd_hda_core           90112  4 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_codec_realtek

wl                   6410240  0

cfg80211              905216  3 wl,rt2x00lib,mac80211

snd_pcm               163840  5 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_core

snd_timer              53248  1 snd_pcm

efivarfs               24576  1

```

----------

## LIsLinuxIsSogood

Also, just so you are aware it is probably better in the future to get your kernel config from the /proc filesystem location since that is gauranteed to be the one your running.

Here's the settings for kernel 4.12.10.

```

Machine_West /proc # less config.gz | grep 80211

CONFIG_CFG80211=m

# CONFIG_NL80211_TESTMODE is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_CERTIFICATION_ONUS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEBUGFS=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_INTERNAL_REGDB is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_CRDA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT_EXPORT=y

CONFIG_LIB80211=m

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

# CONFIG_LIB80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

CONFIG_MAC80211_HAS_RC=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_HT=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_VHT is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel_ht"

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESSAGE_TRACING is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_STA_HASH_MAX_SIZE=0

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

```

```

Machine_West /proc # uname -r

4.12.10-gentoo

```

----------

## LIsLinuxIsSogood

And here's one more thing in case all that seems to check out...

IF you are going to use wpa_supplicant with NetworkManager, you will want to uncomment this section of the conf.d/net file.  I believe  :Wink: 

```

#dns_domain_wlp3s0="lci.at"

#modules_wlp3s0="wpa_supplicant"

#config_wlp3s0="192.168.0.32 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255"

#config_wlp3s0="dhcp"

#dns_servers_wlp3s0="192.168.0.1 195.34.133.21 212.186.211.21"

```

EDIT: Forget everything I said is a lie!!  Except for the kernel config.  Check on that and then if cfg80211 is builtin to the kernel, then you may be experiencing some NM config difficulties.  Sorry for the confusion!

EDIT AGAIN: I hate to keep attacking this, but I think knowing your global use flags would help to figure this out...can you please check /etc/portage/make.conf for networkmanager USE flag.  And then maybe add it if it isn't there!

----------

## Waterdevil

My mods:

```
lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ccm                    20480  3

cmac                   16384  1

rfcomm                 28672  12

xt_CHECKSUM            16384  1

ipt_MASQUERADE         16384  3

nf_nat_masquerade_ipv4    16384  1 ipt_MASQUERADE

ip_set                 32768  0

ebtable_nat            16384  0

tun                    28672  1

iptable_nat            16384  1

nf_nat_ipv4            16384  1 iptable_nat

nf_nat                 24576  2 nf_nat_masquerade_ipv4,nf_nat_ipv4

ebtables               32768  1 ebtable_nat

md4                    16384  0

nls_utf8               16384  1

cifs                  245760  2

hid_generic            16384  0

usbmouse               16384  0

uvcvideo               81920  0

videobuf2_vmalloc      16384  1 uvcvideo

videobuf2_memops       16384  1 videobuf2_vmalloc

videobuf2_v4l2         20480  1 uvcvideo

videobuf2_core         32768  2 uvcvideo,videobuf2_v4l2

usbhid                 45056  0

btusb                  40960  0

btrtl                  16384  1 btusb

btbcm                  16384  1 btusb

nvidia_drm             40960  0

nvidia_modeset        815104  1 nvidia_drm

nvidia              12505088  1 nvidia_modeset

arc4                   16384  2

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     45056  1

iwlmvm                274432  0

snd_hda_codec_realtek    69632  1

snd_hda_codec_generic    65536  1 snd_hda_codec_realtek

mac80211              532480  1 iwlmvm

sdhci_pci              24576  0

sdhci                  40960  1 sdhci_pci

mmc_core              106496  2 sdhci,sdhci_pci

iwlwifi               204800  1 iwlmvm

r8169                  73728  0

mii                    16384  1 r8169

x86_pkg_temp_thermal    16384  0

coretemp               16384  0

kvm_intel             188416  0

kvm                   483328  1 kvm_intel

shpchp                 32768  0

irqbypass              16384  1 kvm

aesni_intel           167936  4

i915                 1396736  23

aes_x86_64             20480  1 aesni_intel

crypto_simd            16384  1 aesni_intel

cryptd                 20480  2 crypto_simd,aesni_intel

glue_helper            16384  1 aesni_intel

intel_cstate           16384  0

i2c_algo_bit           16384  1 i915

xhci_pci               16384  0

intel_uncore          102400  0

snd_hda_intel          32768  3

xhci_hcd              139264  1 xhci_pci

drm_kms_helper        114688  2 i915,nvidia_drm

snd_hda_codec          90112  4 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_codec_realtek

usbcore               176128  6 usbmouse,uvcvideo,usbhid,xhci_pci,btusb,xhci_hcd

intel_rapl_perf        16384  0

snd_hwdep              16384  1 snd_hda_codec

drm                   286720  7 i915,nvidia_drm,drm_kms_helper

snd_hda_core           57344  5 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_codec_realtek

intel_pch_thermal      16384  0

usb_common             16384  1 usbcore

battery                20480  0

hci_uart               24576  0

btintel                16384  2 hci_uart,btusb

bluetooth             319488  39 btrtl,hci_uart,btintel,btbcm,rfcomm,btusb

i2c_hid                20480  0

ecdh_generic           24576  1 bluetooth

hid                   106496  3 i2c_hid,hid_generic,usbhid

wmi                    16384  0

intel_lpss_acpi        16384  0

video                  36864  1 i915

intel_lpss             16384  1 intel_lpss_acpi

mfd_core               16384  1 intel_lpss

ac                     16384  0

button                 16384  1 i915

vboxpci                24576  0

vboxnetadp             28672  0

vboxnetflt             28672  0

vboxdrv               372736  3 vboxnetadp,vboxnetflt,vboxpci

efivarfs               16384  1

zfs                  3096576  6

zunicode              331776  1 zfs

zavl                   16384  1 zfs

icp                   229376  1 zfs

zcommon                53248  1 zfs

znvpair                53248  2 zcommon,zfs

spl                    73728  4 znvpair,zcommon,zfs,icp
```

mac80211 is loaded...

----------

## LIsLinuxIsSogood

waterdevil, check these two options as well...just in case...

This is for udev to function with NetworkManager as a "host"

```
Networking support  --->

    Networking options  --->

        <*> Unix domain sockets
```

While you are at it, check if cfg80211 is built-in to kernel, run the grep command on /proc/config.gz and look for it in the list.  G'luck

[Moderator edit: changed [quote] tags to [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]

----------

## Waterdevil

I can't find config.gz in the filesystem /, /boot or /boot/efi.

----------

## Waterdevil

-*- Unix domain sockets

----------

## Waterdevil

```
cat /etc/portage/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* @EULA @FREE skype-eula"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel usb-audio"

INPUT_DEVICES="libinput synaptics"

SANE_BACKENDS="hp"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965" # nvidia

#CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=broadwell -mmmx -mno-3dnow -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mssse3 -mno-sse4a -mcx16 \

#        -msahf -mmovbe -maes -mno-sha -mpclmul -mpopcnt -mabm -mno-lwp -mfma -mno-fma4 -mno-xop \

#        -mbmi -mbmi2 -mno-tbm -mavx -mavx2 -msse4.2 -msse4.1 -mlzcnt -mno-rtm -mno-hle -mrdrnd \

#        -mf16c -mfsgsbase -mrdseed -mprfchw -madx -mfxsr -mxsave -mxsaveopt -mno-avx512f \

#        -mno-avx512er -mno-avx512cd -mno-avx512pf -mno-prefetchwt1 -mclflushopt -mxsavec -mxsaves \

#        -mno-avx512dq -mno-avx512bw -mno-avx512vl -mno-avx512ifma -mno-avx512vbmi -mno-clwb \

#        -mno-pcommit -mno-mwaitx \

#        --param l1-cache-size=32 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=6144 \

#        -mtune=generic -fstack-protector-strong"

#CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=skylake -mmmx -mno-3dnow -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mssse3 -mno-sse4a -mcx16 \

#        -msahf -mmovbe -maes -mno-sha -mpclmul -mpopcnt -mabm -mno-lwp -mfma -mno-fma4 -mno-xop \

#        -mbmi -mbmi2 -mno-tbm -mavx -mavx2 -msse4.2 -msse4.1 -mlzcnt -mno-rtm -mno-hle -mrdrnd \

#        -mf16c -mfsgsbase -mrdseed -mprfchw -madx -mfxsr -mxsave -mxsaveopt -mno-avx512f \

#        -mno-avx512er -mno-avx512cd -mno-avx512pf -mno-prefetchwt1 -mclflushopt -mxsavec -mxsaves \

#        -mno-avx512dq -mno-avx512bw -mno-avx512vl -mno-avx512ifma -mno-avx512vbmi -mno-clwb \

#        -mno-pcommit -mno-mwaitx -mbmi -mbmi2 \

#        --param l1-cache-size=32 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=6144 \

#        -mtune=generic -fstack-protector-strong"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE and USE_EXPAND flags that were used for

# building in addition to what is provided by the profile.

CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 fma3 mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3"

#FEATURES="ccache distcc distcc-pump"

FEATURES="ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="5G"

#CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache"

GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64 emu pc qemu xen"

L10N="de"

LINGUAS="de en ru"

MAKEOPTS="-j9 -l8"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="-j9 --keep-going --autounmask-keep-masks"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

PORT_LOGDIR="/var/log/portage"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="x86_64"

QEMU_USER_TARGETS="x86_64"

USE="$USE a52 aac acl acpi alsa apache2 apm"                                 # 

USE="$USE bash-completion bluetooth bzip2"                                    #

USE="$USE cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr consolekit cracklib crypt css cups"                     #

USE="$USE dbus djvu dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr"                                    #

USE="$USE emacs encode examples exif"                                       #

USE="$USE ffmpeg flac fontconfig ftp"                                       # 

USE="$USE gdbm gif gimp git glamor gnome gnuplot gphoto2 gpm gsm gtk -gtk2 gtk3"               #

USE="$USE hddtemp"                                                #

USE="$USE imap ios ipod"                                             #

USE="$USE -jack joystick jpeg jpeg2k"                                       # 

USE="$USE "                                                      # kde kerberos kontact

USE="$USE lame latex lcms libnotify lirc lm_sensors lzma lzo"                           #

USE="$USE mad matroska mime mms mng modules mono mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mule"      #

USE="$USE ncurses networkmanager nls nntp nsplugin"                              #

USE="$USE ogg opengl"                                                #

USE="$USE pcre pda pdf perl php pie png policykit posix postscript ppds prelude pulseaudio python"      # pam -pie

USE="$USE quicktime"                                                # -qt3 -qt3support -qt4 -qt5

USE="$USE raw rdp readline rss"                                          #

USE="$USE samba scanner smartcard snmp sound ssl startup-notification symlink syslog -systemd"      #

USE="$USE tcmalloc threads tiff truetype"                                       # text

USE="$USE udev udisks unicode upower usb"                                    # usbredir

USE="$USE v4l vaapi vcd vdpau videos vnc vorbis"                                 #

USE="$USE wifi wmf"                                                #

USE="$USE X x264 xemacs xinerama xml xmp xvid"                                 # xetex

USE="$USE "                                                      #

USE="$USE zsh-completion"                                             #

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/linux/gentoo/ \

   rsync://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/linux/gentoo/ \

   http://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/linux/gentoo/ \

   ftp://mirror.dkm.cz/gentoo/ \

   https://mirror.dkm.cz/gentoo/ \

   http://mirror.dkm.cz/gentoo/ \

   rsync://mirror.dkm.cz/gentoo/ \

   ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo \

   http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo \

   ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo \

   ftp://gentoo.bloodhost.ru/ \

   rsync://gentoo.bloodhost.ru/gentoo-distfiles \

   http://gentoo.bloodhost.ru/ \

   ftp://xeon.gentoo.ru/mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/ \

   ftp://mirror.yandex.ru/gentoo-distfiles/ \

   http://mirror.yandex.ru/gentoo-distfiles/ \

   http://tux.rainside.sk/gentoo/ \

   ftp://tux.rainside.sk/gentoo/ \

   http://gentoo.wheel.sk/ \

   ftp://gentoo.wheel.sk/pub/linux/gentoo/ \

   ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ \

   http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/ \

   ftp://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/ \

   http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/ \

   rsync://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/ \

   rsync://129.143.116.10/gentoo/"
```

----------

## LIsLinuxIsSogood

How about these?

```
[*] Networking support  --->

      Networking options  --->

        <*> Packet socket

  [*] Wireless  --->

        <*>   cfg80211 - wireless configuration API

        [*]     cfg80211 wireless extensions compatibility
```

[Moderator edit: added [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]

----------

## LIsLinuxIsSogood

Do you have dhclient installed?  It is installed as part of package net-misc/dhcp-4.3.6 , if 'client' USE flag is in use.

----------

## LIsLinuxIsSogood

From the original post, what I'm trying to figure out, and that's something you may want to look into, which is why it attempts IPV6 connection  The answer may be that either your kernel does not have ipv6 support enabled, and that could be one potential solution if that is the problem.  Otherwise, the configuration of dhclient with NetworkManager needs to specify to use the x.x.x.x or ip version 4 protocol...do you get what i mean.  If you can look first at the kernel, because it is the easier fix, then later at the configuration files.  Try and see if the kernel is configured for IPV6. I think the kernel setting is CONFIG_IPV6, if not then change the N to a Y or M, and see what happens after you reboot. I'm running out of good things to offer here.  But I believe you followed all the instructions when setting it up.  By the way, how did you configure NetworkManager, or did you use the configuration out of the box so to speak.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Waterdevil,

It looks like your kernel and wpa_supplicant settings are correct as your log shows that that your wifi associates and authenticates.

Then does it all over again.

This usually inhicates that you have several WiFi control systems fighting over the wifi, so at best, it works very briefly, then cycles.

First of all stop all the wifi controler you have running.  This can be difficult if you think you only have one.

You can tell when you are successful as your wifi will not start automatically, further, when you start it manually, it will work.  

As a first step, remove NetworkManager from the default runlevel and reboot.

----------

## LIsLinuxIsSogood

I agree with Neddy, get a baseline first by getting it to work before you add it to the system default level.

Do you know if you are purposefully trying to connect via ipv4 or ipv6?

----------

## charles17

 *Waterdevil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> cat /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> ...

 

I am not at all familiar with NetworkManager, but as its wiki article indicates, you should get rid of /etc/init.d/net.lo which is part of netifrc.

Make sure to run only one Network manager, not two or even more of them.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

There are two parts to getting wifi working.

The first part is getting associated and authenticated.  That's the extra steps for Wifi.

After that's complete, the wifi interface can pass packets, just like a wired interface.

The second part is using the standard wired tools to set up the interface.

They work for both IPv4 and IPv6.

At the moment, the logs show that the getting associated and authenticated step is cycling forever, so the second step cannot complete.

----------

## LIsLinuxIsSogood

Neddy, while that may be true, the info provided about the IEEE802.1X failed attempt seems to suggest that the issue is not something that cycles, but i am not positive.

I would still check kernel, for correct 80211 options, and then definitely take a chance to shut off other networking services.  Then try starting NetworkManager.

----------

## charles17

 *Waterdevil wrote:*   

> I can't find config.gz in the filesystem /, /boot or /boot/efi.

 

Support for the /proc/config.gz pseudo-file is enabled through the Kernel/IKCONFIG_Support feature.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

LIsLinuxIsSogood,

```
Sep 29 10:55:36 allengen kernel: [38246.471796] wlp3s0: authenticated

Sep 29 10:55:36 allengen kernel: [38246.472579] wlp3s0: associate with 8e:04:ff:7d:46:bd (try 1/3)

Sep 29 10:55:36 allengen kernel: [38246.476473] wlp3s0: RX AssocResp from 8e:04:ff:7d:46:bd (capab=0x1411 status=0 aid=1)

Sep 29 10:55:36 allengen kernel: [38246.491258] wlp3s0: associated

Sep 29 10:55:36 allengen kernel: [38246.491357] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp3s0: link becomes ready

Sep 29 10:55:36 allengen kernel: [38247.041941] wlp3s0: deauthenticated from 8e:04:ff:7d:46:bd (Reason: 23=IEEE8021X_FAILED)
```

Well caught!  

The log says authenticated and associated, so I would not rule out the credentials either.

----------

## Waterdevil

Hi,

very good analysed - many thanks to all of you.

I had the wrong mac address in my wifi macfilter whitelist. Now it's the right and so it's working.

And sorry for long response, because I was at work.

Have a good time (with gentoo)

Andy

----------

## LIsLinuxIsSogood

Ha, that certainly does go to show that these messages can only take you so far. Since there's no such message in most software that says something like, "Duh, you added the wrong address to that"...but seriously  good luck as well (with gentoo) and HAVE FUN!

----------

